# Dead Center Archery Stabilizer's



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

If you havent had the opportunity to see these stabs, then take a moment. They are not that expensive compared to others, and the craftsmanship is excellent. They are very lightweight and when adding the weights at end it makes for a great feeling stab. There are many options to customize your own to make it fit you or your bow perfect. Wraps, bowjax, weights, vbars, quick disconnects, offset bars, everything you need to get you going. Check them out at deadcenterarchery.com or contact cncmachiningman here on AT. If you are on DCA staff or own a DCA stab please post pics of your bow using a DCA stab.


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's my Alphamax 32 blackout with a DCA stab.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

As soon as my Athen's arrives I will have pics. As stated above, Todd makes a great product. I love how customizable they are you can add/subtract weight from the front and really tune it to fit you! Great thread BTW!


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is my Drenalin Ld with dca stabs


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Thats one nice bow. Cant wait to get me one like it.


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

keep em coming guys and gals!:shade:


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Top notch operation. I have had nothing but great customer service and would highly recommend trying these stabs.


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

up to the top


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Bump for a great product


----------



## RutCrazy (Jan 1, 2010)

*Deadcenter stabs*

The best stabs in the industry---not to mention the best bunch of guys to deal with make them a win win outfit...
Will post pics of the new Axe6 as soon as it arrives.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*yes sir*

they sure are some fine stabs. i am gonna be repin for todd. and on my off days at the 3d range i am gonna throw one on either my bow or on a maitland promo. so yea guy's i will be takin care of the mid-west so watch for them coming to a shop near you. shot me a pm to see if you are in my area, and see if we can get your shop to carry them for you. they are awesome. i am very choosy about product i rep for, i score an A+ plus with dead center archery. cause this is an A+ product.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## V.I.BoyzBows (Dec 18, 2009)

Ordering mine soon and hopeing to be apart of the staff soon also


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

bump 4 the night


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

Come on...lets see some more pics!:darkbeer:


----------



## V.I.BoyzBows (Dec 18, 2009)

Will post pics once mine get here. Glad to be apart of the staff!!


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

come on guy's lets see some more pics.
give a bump


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

give todd a bump up


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

Mine are almost here


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

to the top


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

pics pics pics!


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

HunterRidge said:


> Here's my Alphamax 32 blackout with a DCA stab.


What length is your DCA Stab in this Picture?


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

HunterRidge said:


> If you havent had the opportunity to see these stabs, then take a moment. They are not that expensive compared to others, and the craftsmanship is excellent. They are very lightweight and when adding the weights at end it makes for a great feeling stab. There are many options to customize your own to make it fit you or your bow perfect. Wraps, bowjax, weights, vbars, quick disconnects, offset bars, everything you need to get you going. Check them out at deadcenterarchery.com or contact cncmachiningman here on AT. If you are on DCA staff or own a DCA stab please post pics of your bow using a DCA stab.



Thanks for starting this thread, make me feel good to read these, the feedback has been awsome, we take alot of pride in what we do and strive to take care of our customers, thanks for everything everyone.

Todd


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

Not a problem at all Todd:wink: Its a pleasure being on the staff and look forward to the upcoming year.

SHUEY_____my stab is a 10 in prolite with weight set and bowjax(not pictured)


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

:boink: More PICS!!!!!!


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

^ My New Baby...shes a sweet shooter!


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

Give Todd a bump up.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

This is the only one I have of my new Athens eceed 300. Sorry i'm in it.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

Were you shooting at the bonus target, the 747 in mid takeoff?


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is some more Dead Center Stabilizers. Poor photo but great products.


----------

